# Cost of a toy poodle?



## seejacey (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi there! I am starting my search for a red toy poodle puppy and I've been quoted around the $1500-2000 range from a few breeders (champion bloodline). Is this what I should be expecting? I am looking around the Northeast region and just wanted to get a sanity check from some other poodle owners. 

I also realize this might have been a past topic of discussion but couldn't find any content in my initial search thru the forum. So apologies if this has already been posted! Thanks!


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

That's what is expected from a well breed Spoo so that price wouln't supprise me for a mini.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

That price range sounds right for a well bred toy or mini in the Northeast. When I was looking for Cooper the price range was $1,500 to $2,200. Good luck in your search!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree that for the Northeast that range sounds right. I hope you find a great pup.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think that sounds a little high, but not outrageously so.
Maybe my breeder just spoils me


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Five years when I was looking for a well-bred mini in the tri-state area the breeders I considered charged $1500-$1600. Best I can offer! Good luck with your toy poodle search.:clover:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I think that sounds a little high, but not outrageously so.
> Maybe my breeder just spoils me


you are undoubtedly getting the many repeats buyer discount!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The owner of the pitt bull who killed my chihuahua paid $2,000.00 for Misha but that is in California.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

The price for well bred toys is as much as for well bred pups of the other sizes. Spoos will have large litters. Toys have perhaps only 1 to 3 pups per litter. The cost for breeders who do health testing is high, so the cost per pup is much the same.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Tpoo*

2K + in the NE is a fair price for a tpoo from a top shelf breeder. Do your research.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Research research and research!!! You can expect to pay more in NE for a well bred toy...


----------

